# Beginning Fly Fisherman



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I've always had a fly rod but never really learned to cast well. There has been substantial interest to finally get the fly rod out and learn how to catch some smallmouth. Now I've caught an uncountable number of smallmouth upon a spinning reel and baitcaster. Do you folks have any suggestions? Books, flies, rod weight, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Woolly buggers work best for me. As far a rod weight it depends on where you are and what size the fish are. For the small creeks I go my 3wt is awesome for the smaller ones. But the larger bodies of water hold some that I want my 7wt for. Books idk probably not, just go online. No better way to learn to catch fish than just trying on the water.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I got into to it more this year as well and was an avid smallmouth fisherman in the rivers. I got a 5wt because it seemed to be a versatile size for rivers and ponds. I've had a lot of luck in the river with it fishing olive wooly buggers so I completely agree with the previous post. Also did ok on black woollies, white and grey streamers, and some craw patterns. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I just need to get out there.


----------



## Jmike (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats on getting into fly fishing. We just recently moved here from Nevada and fly fishing is all I do. For the creeks I have been using brown and olive woolly buggers. Also get yourself a few poppers to try. Another awesome fly ive had success with is a craw fish pattern I tie up and drift it underneath an indicator.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Indicators are something I have not tried at all yet. Poppers have done well at ponds but haven't really tried them on the rivers. With spinning gear I never fished top water in the rivers so I guess I never thought to give it a try...might have to


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmike (Dec 10, 2013)

Ive been having alot of fun catching smallies on poppers. Both panfish poppers and larger poppers have caught fish. This winter im going to start tying my own poppers. I make panfish poppers now but would like to try my hand at larger ones. Low light times like morning and evening and then on cloudy days is when I have consistent hits with the poppers.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Love fly fishing for smallmouth in small creeks


----------



## Jmike (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Where are you located? Though I'm no way near an expert with regards to casting, I could probably get you started with some of the basic casting techniques and variations of casts. I can also provide other basic information on leaders, tippet, knots, etc.
Kind of funny, but I met my brother for lunch this past weekend and afterwards we went over to Dick's Sporting Goods as I needed to pick up a few items. 45 minutes later he walked out of the store with basic knowledge of fly fishing. I taught him about the different weights regarding rods and line along with the various fly patterns. We also discussed drifting and lake fishing. To make it short and sweet, he now wants to hit the river with me to try this awesome sport.
I would suggest searching Orvis casting or Peter Kuecher on Utube. Also, check out this link as it has tons of great information...

http://howtoflyfish.orvis.com/


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I would have to agree that orvis is a great resource for everything fly fishing. They even have an app for your smart phone with everything in it. It is a wealth of knowledge. Also, get that fly rod out in your yard and work on it. This is how my seven year old figure red it out and now my 4 year old is getting into practicing fly rod casting out in our yard. I still do this myself every once in a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Also, don't be afraid to bend (load) the rod because you're not going to break it. That was an issue I had when I first started. The rod was designed to bend in order to do the work so a proper load is created which in turn get the line and fly out there. 
When instructors state that you should come to an abrupt stop, that's exactly what you should do. This loads the rod and you'll get better results.
Also, some instructors use the 10 and 2 rule for casting. Do yourself a favor and cut it to 12 and 2. If you concentrate on stopping at 12, chances are you'll actually end up around 11 which is perfect to get the rod to load on the back cast.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Been having fun using white BH buggers. 

Clousers in 3-4" is wheat I use a lot especially in deeper water. As far as gears a 6wt is right on. Don't use to light of tippet as the chance of bigger fish during fall feedbag time. 

Have fun at MRO and on the fish!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

the-fisherman said:


> I just need to get out there.


Yep, you should do that. Not that any of this advice is bad, but the internet lacks some critical features that make it less than ideal for learning to fish.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Highly recommend finding some one in your area that would be willing to get out with you that would help you get started. Getting on the water with an experienced fly fisher would help shorten the learning curve for you. I've been fishing fly's for over 50 years and the neatest thing is that the learning curve never ends.


----------

